
Fog Creek Compensation - llambda
http://joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000038.html
======
CrankyPants
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=fog+creek+c...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=fog+creek+compensation)

------
bearmf
It is interesting to note that they require salary history to determine new
employee's level which people on HN tend to not like.

~~~
Dylanlacey
Perhaps they dislike it because it's bullshit! How is my value to a company
determined by how much I get paid historically?

------
Zishan
pffh. transparency. who woulda thunk? but in seriousness, liking it. wish
they'd do this at my place of employment.

------
jhrobert
So. What would be the salary at level 12?

